# trio12 quartet box question



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

I decided to go with tall slender cabinets for my subs. That's what will fit best in my room. The CSS kits are cubes so I want to make them taller and narrower. Since these will be placed in a corner can I mount the driver on the bottom and the passives on adjacent sides instead of opposite sides? Then I could play with firing the PR's into the wall or into the room. If I do this I'd go with a stand alone amp like the reckhhorn.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What are the box dimensions?


----------



## gibroni (Sep 25, 2010)

How about 15W X 15D X 36H ?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

That would be tippy with passives on adjacent sides due to the rocking motion of the PR's. They should be opposed to cancel each other out.


----------

